# Antonidas - Allianz Levelstop Gilde sucht Bild/Video bearbeiter



## Sereza (24. Oktober 2013)

*Servus miteinander,*

Die Levelstop Gilde "Zeitreise" (lvl 39 zZ) sucht für ein  größeres, längeres Video - Projekt einen Bild und Video bearbeiter.

*Infos zur Gilde:*

Ein kleiner Aktiver haufen von 15 Aktiven Spielern (steigend) der auf den lvln 24,39,49,59,60,70 etc stopt.
Eine großes Anzahl an Events rund um die Gilde und fantastischen Leuten macht uns aus.
Bein uns liegt das Ziel klar auf ein : zusammen Zeit genießen! Wir haben alle geung Zeit und stoppen so, dass jeder die Zeit hat die er brauch!

Nähere Infos auf der Hp oder Ingame 

*Infos zum Projekt:*

Eine längere Geschichte, Ingame verfilmung etc

*Was solltest du haben:*

-Natürlich Lust am ganzen Projekt des Levelstops 
-kenntnisse in der Video und Bild bearbeitung und Ingame Videoaufnahmen! (Nicht Hollywood reif also auch kein Profi muss her =)
-eigene kreativität ist sehr gefragt 
-Ts3 

Bei Interesse auf unserer Hp : http://wowgilden.net/Zeitreise  bewerben   Oder Ingame bei Shenalur melden auch ruhig per Post (Server Antonidas/Allianz)


Natürlich sind auch *alle* anderen bei uns Willkommen wir suchen noch weitere Mitstreiter für unser Projekt =) Einfach auf der Hp bewerben


----------

